# CHAD??? Found boat on Roaring Fork/Tootache



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

We found a boat today. It was floating by the toothache section. A red/blue/black perception. Then name inside says Chad. Cant read the number. Please call 970-923-5351 if it is yours !


----------

